# 30 Gal Tank



## Quad (Apr 5, 2006)

I recently lost a singe RBP that was in the 29 gal tank, and I'm looking for a fish to put in there. I'd like some kind of predatory/aggressive fish to put in there that could stay in there for at least a year and a half, or maybe for life. I don't want to get another piranha since they do much better in shoals, hence bigger tank. Also I live in the southern US (go between Texas and Oklahoma when in school, and not) so the piranha was also a legal issue, and I'd like to avoid that now. 
What can you guys recommend?


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Exodons


----------



## Quad (Apr 5, 2006)

wow cool looking fish! I forgot about those. How widely available are they, or where could I find them?

Still want other suggestions if anyone has them!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Aquascape has them for $5 but good luck getting in touch with them. Where are you located?


----------



## Quad (Apr 5, 2006)

Tulsa area, Oklahoma


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Check your LFS first but if not, here's a couple links

http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/prod/208475/product.web

http://www.aquascapeonline.com/products/ex...-paradoxus.html


----------



## Astus (May 16, 2010)

I would say a sanchezi for the 30 gal. Lots of members have them in 30 gallon tanks and they do fine.
Sanchezi : http://www.aquascapeonline.com/aquatic-live-stock-fresh-water-fish-piranhas-genus-serrasalmus-sanchezi-piranha-red-form/
Exodons seem like a great idea too!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

exodons would be a great option. They arn't hard to find at good lfs. A couple near me periodically stock them, but if you ask an employee they may be able to order some. A shoal isn't overly cheap though, but being a 30g it should be too bad, They will usually go for 3-6$ a piece. You can sometimes get bulk discounts too.


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

Leaf Fish would be fine in a 29 too. Could get a couple of them in there.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I was also going to say exodons, they are great looking aggressive fish and you could keep a group of them in a 30g.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Well as most of the above posts said, exodons are an excellent choice for a small but very predatory fish. Depending on what you exactly want considering a solo or a school of fish and if you want a lot of activity in the tank or dont mind a shy fish there are a ton of suggestions. But I can't argue with the above mentioned.

If you wanted to go a brackish route, I would highly recommend some of the smaller puffer speicies. Very predatory and highly intelligent fish.


----------

